# PROVEN ways to bring on labour



## StarBound

Hello all - im 39 weeks 2 days today and desperate to get this baby out ! 
Midwife wont check me until im 40 weeks and i cant get a appointment till im 40weeks 3 days :( 
Ive been getting pains like contractions for two days but midwife didnt seemed concerned when i saw her and said its probably either early labour which could last few days or sofening of the cervix. 
Ive been eating spicy foods and walking as much as i can but they arent getting worse :( Im going to have sex later and bounce on my ball with hope he will make a apperance soon. 

mY Partner has already started his paternity leave so i really want him out ASAP :(


----------



## frsttimemommy

i wish i knew!! i need some tips too for when i get to about 37 weeks. are you going to try the rasberry leaf tea? go for alot of long walks too.


----------



## StarBound

Already tried it lol Been drinking it for days :( 

Only thing i wont touch is castor oil


----------



## chocolate

Im sure sex worked for us, the sperm is suppossed to help.

My advice is to rest thought because you will need your strength, I got those annoying mild contractions for about 3 days before it all started and I was so excited by them counting and timing them etc. that I hardly slept so was so knackered by the time the pushing stage came!

Good luck


----------



## Lea21

I need some tips too, im 39+2 aswell!! Have the most horrendous heartburn/reflux & am ready to have LO now.....!!


----------



## frsttimemommy

i won't try castor oil either!! ewh. i heard about the spicy food thing. and apparently stimulating your nipples helps but i think you have to do it for a LOOONG time! try doing squats maybe? lol


----------



## StarBound

Thank you very much chocolate - youve given me hope that something may happen from this lol. 

Im not over-doing it as such , just walking the dogs and walking round the supermarket . 
But we will be having sex later and hoping for the best :)


----------



## upsy daisy1

SEX!!! i was having period type pains for about a week. we had sex on the sunday afternoon and by 4pm i was having back pains and contractions.she was born early next morning. so yer try sex !!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babytots

Hi hun if you can get hold of some clary sage oil buy some of that along with an essential oil (lavender is usually best) and add a few drops of each into a bath and have a long soak. Clary sage is meant to help bring on contractions. You can also rub clary sage into your bump too. If you google it you should get some more info I read up on it when pg with dd2 nearly 4 years ago so not sure if its still recommended to use or not. 

Midwifes did use it in a bath for me though when in labour with dd1 as my contractions weren't strong enough to get things going. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry if sounds like tmi but try breast stimulation and also have a go at manually expressing some milk. According the the MW I saw last week this produces Oxytocin, the synthetic version of which they use for Induction in a drip form.

Good luck


----------



## mumof1+1

I was having contractions for 15 hours yesterday and stopped thru the night. I have been trying allsorts today to get it to start again. All i can say is there are only things that can maybe help - nothing at all is guaranteed unless your baby and your body are 100% ready. Patience is a virtue im afraid. Would you really want to force your baby out if he'she isn't fully ready. The only thing guaranteed to get it out right now is a c-section! 

Hope baby doesnt keep you waiting too long huni :hugs: xxx


----------



## StarBound

thank you all , i have tried getting breast milk out but it hasnt worked


----------



## Blob

I think the nipple stimulation and sex are the only 'proven' ways but annoyingly babies just will not come unless they want to :hissy:


----------



## michelle&neo

well it the day today i try everything 
lol iv just got back from shopping wjtch i was walking around since 12 
im just achy at mo 
been an got ylang ylang oil, lavender oil, clary sage, an i know a bit late but raspberry leaf tabs. i herd mix them all together rub on bump an back put some in bath then soak for a while with some neat stuff buy my nose
an my oh is going to do that acupreser stuff to me then we am going to have sex then im gonna bounch on ball 
an fingers crossed something works


----------



## princessellie

unfortunately there is nothing proven :(

ive been doing clary sage in bath, evening primrose oil, sex, nipple stimulation, walking, spicy foods...nothing bloody works

last time i went 9 days over and it was breast pumping that got me going but this time its not working, it does give me contractions so maybe if i kept at it for long enough itd work but i always get bored lol

x


----------



## chocolate

ps - book an expensive night away - baby is bound to make an appearance to ruin those plans lol


----------



## mama2connor

I've heard acupuncture is quite good. There is some video's on youtube with your acupressure points. Worth a try! :)


----------



## hlaner85

I have been doing everything in the book!! nothing as yet!! Even had 3 sweeps!!! this babes is not coming til she is ready!!! x


----------



## 2ndtimemum

Pinapple is supposed to work too - it softens the cervix. I'm preparing for a night of self boob rubbing, pineapple and spicy food!! Wish me luck!


----------



## princessellie

i didnt even try pineapple lol, youre meant to have like 20 in a row or something :sick:

ive been drinking loads of orange juice, hoping to bring on the 'clearout' lol, but so far im clearing out for england but no baby :rofl:

x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I started having sex last weekend ( for the 1st time this pregnancy!) and been having contractions all week and lost my plug this morning I think. 
But on my list is acupressure, massage of the cervix, nipple stimulation, walks and bouncing on the ball. Oh also oregano and basil?


----------



## tyandemsmummy

I read somewhere that its all a load of cobblers except the one about sex!! No good trying to increase that for me, poor OH is forced to DTD at least twice a day and has been throughout the whole pregnancy, I am rampant this time :lol:


----------



## NG09

Sorry hun but the baby won't come out until it's ready. I went 12 days over despite trying lots of different things!!!

Try making the most of the last few days you have before he/she arrives, easier said than done I know!


----------

